# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Low Mileage, 10 year old TJ - Thoughts

## Tobit

2003 TJ - 50K miles, super clean and rides/runs beautifully.  

However, because of the age and despite the low-mileage, I am wondering if I should do any later mileage maintenance sooner rather than later?  I am the second owner and have owned it for almost 2 years now.  However, I rarely drive it unless I am going camping or wheeling.  These days, it's hard to tell things like serpentine belt wear just by looking at the belt.  Should I look at replacing some things, such as the serpentine belt, now?  Do belts and stuff dry out with no use like they used to do?  Other than oil changes and such, I don't think anything has ever been done on my rig.

----------


## Rubicon

At least(with wheeling) every 30k miles, if using dinosaur oil, I would check/change all the fluids, especially if it sits because of the age of the used fluids and condensation that can occur. Synthetics could be run for 100k miles in the drivetrain, unless there is water intrusion.
Belts do crack, especially from lack of use, but you can just inspect those. Or it's not a bad idea to replace it and keep the old one as a spare just in case.
Spark plugs depend on what what you run 15-100k.
Air filter--inspect often. They are cheap to replace and maybe even keep a spare on board. Reusable ones can be cleaned(often in dusty conditions) and reused.

----------


## Tobit

I changed the oil ~6 mos. ago at 49K miles with Royal Purple synthetic and a RP filter.  Air filter replaced at the same time.  Drivetrain hasn't been touched since I bought it 2 years ago but was done by the dealer at time of purchase.  I should probably have that done soon.  

Things like the serpentine belt, due to lack of use, scare me.  I bought the Jeep with 48K miles and only put 2K miles on it in two years.

----------


## Rubicon

If the oil is dirty--change it, regardless of miles, age, type.
RP is good stuff and does last well past the 3 month/3k mile "rule".
Don't trust what the dealer said--check them yourself ;)
If the belt inspects good, then you are all set, but they are only about $40 for a good quality one(don't cheap out here).

----------

